# motor para mini ascensor



## ChamuRiverPlate (Oct 27, 2012)

hola, estoy haciendo un ascensor para mi proyecto de secundaria y lo unico que me falta seria un motor para levantar la cabina, el ascensor mide 1metro y la cabina pesa unos 400gramos... lo podre hacer con un motor de continua? que motor puedo usar? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

podes usar un motoreductor ,los hay de 6 volt y 12 volt,son los que tienen adentro de un destornillador electrico












tienen fuerza como para 1 kilo y medio algunos modelos,asi podes ponerle algunos muñequitos en tu maqueta y lo va a levantar como si nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mira esta página

http://www.ignismotor.com/AR/index.html


----------

